# RedHat vs. SuSe



## wpb (18. März 2005)

hy leute,


hab folgendes problem:

ich muss auf einem linux rechner ein programm schreiben,
welches auf eine mysql datenbank zugreifen können sollte.
auf dem Rechner muss MONO installiert werden.

nun stellt sich für mich die frage ob ich MONO 1.1.4 und SuSe 9.2 
oder MONO 1.0 und RedHat 9verwenden soll.

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

danke schon mal.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2005)

wpb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich muss auf einem linux rechner ein programm schreiben,


Auf dem Rechner ist doch schon Linux, oder nicht? Warum fragst Du dann nochmal nach der Distribution.
Mono ist es ziemlich egal auf welcher Distribution es laeuft.
Mono 1.0.6 ist der stabile Release, also die zu empfehlende Version
Mono 1.1.4 ist der "instabile" Release, ich setz das mal in "" weil unter Linux auch die Development-Releases, also die Beta-Version, instabile Releases, wie auch immer man sie nennen will, recht zuverlaessig laufen.
Allgemein ist aber zu empfehlen den stabilen Release, hier also die Version 1.0.6 zu nutzen.


----------



## wpb (18. März 2005)

hy, 

also ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber meines wissens läuft
MONO 1.0.6 auf KEINER Linx Distribution


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2005)

Also ich hab bei mir noch Mono 1.0.5 laufen, hab vorhin erst gesehen, dass es 1.0.6 gibt. Werd ich wohl dieses Wochenende mal installieren und bin mir sicher, dass es laeuft.
Warum sollte es nicht?
Immerhin ist Mono fuer Linux gedacht und es gibt auf http://www.mono-project.com ja auch ohne Ende Pakete.
Sowohl fuer Suse als auch fuer Red Hat gibt es RPMs. Ich versteh echt nicht was Du damit sagen willst.
Ich werd mir dieses Wochenende den Source runterladen und kompilieren, und ich bin mir sicher, dass es keine Probleme geben wird.


----------



## wpb (18. März 2005)

danke erst mal.

war wohl ein fehler von mir.

aber danke für deine antwort


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2005)

Nichts zu danken.
Viel Erfolg.


----------

